# rookie here, but issue with recent generator start



## sundance (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi folks,

Firstly, Hi and I'm new to this forum. However, I'm not new to DIY at all.

I recently purchased a Troy Bilt 5500W gen and it's in great condition. However, we recently had a power failure and when I connected the gen to my transfer swtich/panel and turned everything on...well that's when the issues started.

Firstly, I noticed my gen was running very hard and there revs were much higher than I anticipated after awhile the area around the exhaust was glowing red.

When I went inside the home, my lights were MUCH brighter than usual. I realized things weren't right and turned off the gen and switched everything back to 'normal' power.

A couple of days later I noticed that I had an issue with my security alarm no longer powering on and my fridge's evaporator fan blew. I've since remedied the issue with the fridge and am working on the security system/power.

My question is: what happened here? What issue caused the voltage to be so high to my home. The transfer switch was professionally installed prior to me buying the home. 

What on the gen should I look for? any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Do you have a meter handy? Can you measure hertz?

Start it up and put your meter on it. Try putting a bit of a load on it too, maybe the toaster, and at least see what the volts do. If you can check frequency do that too. An old trick was to use an electric clock, analog style, and watch the minute hand.

The regulator may have failed or, if you notice it running fast, the governor may have a problem.

If it's running fast the voltage may be high and that can damage your equipment.


----------



## sundance (Feb 22, 2014)

I can assure you that the voltage is too high. The light bulbs looked as if they were going to burst...so based upon knowing that it's pumping too many volts...how would I discern whether it's the regulator or the governer that's failed?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You need to measure the rpm. It should be around 3600 for 60hz. It may be a little higher, that's OK.

If you can measure hertz we can calculate the rpm.

You might want to pick up a small tachometer for the generator. Tiny Tach makes one, or one of the "imitations." They display rpm and time run. tiny tach | eBay


----------



## sundance (Feb 22, 2014)

ok got it...i'll pick one up...any chance harbor freight would carry something like this?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

I've never seen a tach at Harbor Freight but they might. You might find a meter that can read hertz however.


----------



## montr (Dec 28, 2013)

aandpdan said:


> I've never seen a tach at Harbor Freight but they might. You might find a meter that can read hertz however.


If the generator generate electricity, you can use this device to set the frequency (and RPM). It is very accurate
http://www.harborfreight.com/kill-a-watt-electric-monitor-93519.html


----------



## sundance (Feb 22, 2014)

*rpm way too high*

it's running closer to 4000 and even beyond! If I leave it on for longer than 10 mins the area around the exhaust completely turns RED and does not look 'right'


----------



## Mgcox (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi Sundance. I'm new here too, so I probably can't be of much help, but I thought I would chime in. I was adjusting the governor on my Briggs 5500 watt generator in an attempt to get it to maintain a constant 3,600 rpm. I noticed that if adjusted it just a tad too far in one direction, the engine would race like crazy when I started it up. Not too much unlike your situation. I'm sure the other guys in here with more experience can confirm, but maybe you need to adjust your governor as well? Just my two cents. Good luck.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

If you "recently purchased" this generator take it in for a warranty repair. The governor is not working correctly and needs to be adjusted. Do NOT continue to run it.


----------



## sundance (Feb 22, 2014)

*it was purchased used*

so I have no warranty....

I'm going to have to fix the governor myself...any advice on what to look for on this or what to do?


----------



## Mgcox (Feb 26, 2014)

What type of engine do you have? Do you have a multimeter that can measure frequency (hz)?


----------



## vicdoc (Apr 8, 2014)

A bit late for you but it might help others...

Adjusting the Governor | Mower Maintenance | Briggs & Stratton FAQ


----------



## sundance (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi folks,

So I started digging into this again and took off the air filter and looked at the carb....BTW, the motor is a B&S.

As you can see in the pic, the throttle assembly that moves form "run" to "choke" seems to be broken. In addition, the choke plate is just sitting there and doesn't seem to be attached to anything...what do you all recommend I do...I assume this is a major issue, since it appears the engine was just open all the way.


----------



## sundance (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi folks

So a bit of an update, since I didn't really tackle this much after the frustration of just not having it work...however the other day I removed the air filter and checked out the carb and here's what I found:

1 - The choke shaft is broken at the top
2 - the choke plate wasn't' even attached to anything and just free floating!

I'm going to order the Briggs & Stratton # 699979 KIT. Do you guys think that this issue could have caused the problem I experienced? Or do you all think there's more to this issue?


----------



## sundance (Feb 22, 2014)

tried to update this thread...but keeps saying moderators needs to approve?? Any ways, I think I may have figured out part of the issue


----------

